# Boat parking spots in Dubai?



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Afternoon all,
me and a friend of mine have a small, old boat, just a messing about thing for weekends and certainly not worth enough to be worth keeping in a Marina somewhere.
At the moment we park it on its trailer under a motorway bridge on the palm but have got a notice to move it on.
the problem is I don't know where to put it. Don't really fancy leaving it out in the open, and my car park's corners are too tight to park it in there.

Has anyone seen any other undercover spots where boats accumulate?

cheers


----------

